# Keeping Fiddler Crabs Alive?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Guys, is there anyway to keep fiddler crabs alive for an extended amount of time (over a week)? 

I searched on here but no luck...


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

i would advise against it unless u have some where outside u could keep them. when i tried it for only a few days they started to stink horribly and start to die off a few at a time. i would just throw out what u dont use or give them away and just by new ones the next trip, unless u already got a good set up to use.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

A fishing bud of mine made a contraption that worked well. A 20-30 wash tub or tank with a cover so they don't try to climb out and a piece of chicken wire in the middle that looks like a little hill coming out of the water that's half in and half out of the water so the crabs can climb on it and get out of the water when desired. It was outside because like Matt said they do stink. He said they'll stay alive like that for weeks if you keep them cool and in the shade.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. Don't have any real way to keep them cool and in the shade so I guess I'll just give them away or let them go when I get done fishing.


----------

